# Red Sea Turbo CO2 Bio System?



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I purchased this CO2 system for my 10 gallon tank, hooked it up last night when I added my new light (Dual Satelittle 2 x 40 watts), I put this sytem on the same timer so that it goes off at nights when my lights do. The problem is, I only get spitting of CO2 coming out of the reactor this far, there is also a hard breeze coming from the reactor which is blowing my plants over but it states in the direction to leave it opened all the way, so that is what I'm doing but wonder when the CO2 is going to start flowing at an even keel? Anyone have this system?

So far, I'm not at all impressed! I do have a Milwaukee all in one regulator, which I was using on my 29 gallon tank but when my husband blew out the pressure guage, I ordered a new system. I'm seriously thinking of trying to find a really small CO2 cylinder to hook this regulator up to, it might be a better alternative then this Red Sea Bio System, especially if it's not going to work properly, I'm sure I'm going to start seeing algea very soon.

Anyone have any thoughts or suggestions on this system?

Thank you,
Linda


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I have the red sea turbo co2 and it works, I get the same "spurts" and its from the powerhead drawing the co2 out of the tubing instead if having the co2 stream into the path. Its set up is similar to how a python siphon works when hooked up to the faucet.

I leave mine on 24/7 and you will notice that if you turn it off when it first turns back on there's a huge spurt of co2 cause the mixture had time to catch up in pressure.

Forgot to add the flow from the powerhead might be the cause of some of my plants dying, I ended up replacing it with a diffuser.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Did you just remove the powerhead and replace it with a diffusor? I have a Hagen Ladder that I could replace it with or even a wooden air stone would probably work better. Yes, I'm not at all impressed with this sytem, the spurt of air that is coming out is practically leveling any plants that are in it's direct path.

I am afraid to leave in on 24/7, isn't that dangerous for the fish? I have ADS Aqua Soil in this tank, which has caused my PH to plumet below 6.0 and my KH is undectable, it's either at 1 ppm or slightly below. Right now I have a pair of Apistogrammas in the tank and they actually like the current parameters but I'm afraid if I keep the CO2 on all night long, it will put them in danger.

How big is the tank that you have the Red Sea CO2 system on?

Thank you!
Linda


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah i removed the powerhead and replaced it with the diffuser and now get a steady flow of bubbles. 

my ph is a bit higher and doesnt fluctuate as much. i think baking soda is suppose to help so i add about half a teaspoon with my mix. i have quite a few fish in my tank which is a 20gal. 

list of fish i have in there

delta plakat betta
hi-fin banded shark(tiny baby)
threadfin rainbows
emperor tetra
bristle/bushy nose pleco
guppies
o-cats
panda cory cat
a pair of blue rams

none of the fish seem to be bothered by the co2 which is left constantly on, i even had the blue rams breed and lay eggs just the other day! but its there first time.


----------

